# Ollanius Pius???



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

How is it possible there are no Ollanius Pius remarks in the entire forum??? I did a search and all.

Foul Heretics!!! He is the patron saint of the Imperial Guard. The one mere mortal who stood up against the accursed betrayer Horus in the defense of our mighty God-Emperor. Saint Ollanius Pius sits by the side of our Emperor!!! A goal most of us can only dream of...


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

he did not fight against Horus. He took a bullet for the Emperor.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Those of us from beyond the grave..... read 30 and still painting and playing... will recall him as the patron saint of the Imperial Guard. In the original edition of the game along with HUMAN BOMBS! (yes thats right, imagine in a post 9/11 world that 20 odd years ago we had them in trader).

He was the imperial guardsman that was ripped apart by Horus either by hand or by mental power just before he was about to give the death blow to our beloved Emperor... The act was so heartless and without feeling that it showed the Emperor that Horus could never be saved and was beyond redemption allowing the Emperor to lay down his most powerful mental attacks on Horus and send him to the graveyard of dead overbearing children who want to play with all the toys at once and won't share. In later fluff this was replaced with either a marine or a terminator.

The poor guardsman was honored and became a saint, the patron saint of the Imperial Guard. His most common depiction is on the flag of the Necromunda Spiders.... the 8th Necromunda Regiment. It was a common sight on the regimental flag of the day as it was depicted in the art on the imperial guard boxed set of the time. Circa? 198?

However even today, some of us still prefering to live in the late 80's still honor our heroic guardsman even though he has faded from the fluff... he appears on the banners of the 21st Praetorian Guard. (My regiment). As I have always liked the idea of a patron saint just for the guard.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Alexious said:


> However even today, some of us still prefering to live in the late 80's still honor our heroic guardsman even though he has faded from the fluff... he appears on the banners of the 21st Praetorian Guard. (My regiment). As I have always liked the idea of a patron saint just for the guard.


Precisely. 
They can change the fluff all they want. As long as there are still some of us old school guys around the memory of Ollianius Pius shall live on.


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

They actually have changed the fluff to saying either a Custodian entered the room or a space marine terminator. I have seen both mentioned. 

Was more heroic sounding when an imperial guardsmen did it though, but it's kinda hard to imagine a guardsmen surviving all the horrors of Horus's ship when Custodian's were getting slaughtered along with SM's.

probably one reason the fluff changed


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Alias2003 said:


> Was more heroic sounding when an imperial guardsmen did it though, but it's kinda hard to imagine a guardsmen surviving all the horrors of Horus's ship when Custodian's were getting slaughtered along with SM's.
> 
> probably one reason the fluff changed


Don't get me wrong I see your point. A mere guardsman wearing flak armor in front of a primarch would be comparable to using a piece of paper to shield yourself from an Incinerator Cannon. But Pius didn't survive. He must have known he'd never survive. That's what makes the sacrifice so noble.


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

Agreed. GW needs to come up or revitalize some of the older characters as everyone gets so wrapped up around newer heroes and forgets the old classics


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

**

Couldn't agree more. :clapping:

I was just so shocked that Pius never came up in the board before???

I was also incredibly shocked that Lord Solar Macharius was not included in the 5th edition codex as a playable character. Hopefully this thread will stir some interest in the forgotten characters...


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I actually ordered him a while ago, I'm planning to make a statue of the model of him and use it as an objective marker, since the world my sisters come from is one of the worlds liberated by his crusade.


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

i have the orgininal boxset with the image of the nercomuda carrying his flag on the artwork!! very glad i know who it is and that it had some meaning!! this so going to be the next project for my guard army to carry into battle next time!!


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Llamafish said:


> i have the orgininal boxset with the image of the nercomuda carrying his flag on the artwork!! very glad i know who it is and that it had some meaning!! this so going to be the next project for my guard army to carry into battle next time!!


Seriously you just made my century!!! :clapping:


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

*Pic*

In case anyone needs a visual...


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Ah yes, thats the image I was remembering from so long ago.... when guardsman were guardsman.... when they rode jet bikes, when human bombs blew the hell out of zoats... so strange that we played with so many different figures then and that it really was a different style of game completely... But its cool to look over the old stuff.

The older commander minatures are very strange. I don't know what GW were thinking at the time, but they produced great ranges of different styles without completing them. Trying to get a Mordian or Praetorian or even anything above a Lt... level for 2nd edition was a matter of make your own or as everyone really did.... we stole the Valhallan Lt figure as he looked more like a colonel for the regiment than anything else. I really disliked the Macharius figure... he looked so.... hello I am dressed in gold tin foil... if you would like to throw rocks at me till i cry.... please do. 




I actually prefer the old style minatures of 2nd edition guard to the new ones. Most guard armies I see today look very much alike a sea of dark angels green mixed with tans.... give me a bright red jacket and a pith helmet anyday.


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

i better thean him, mainly because i'm not a piece of paper/plastic. and cause i'm awesome


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Alexious said:


> Ah yes, thats the image I was remembering from so long ago.... when guardsman were guardsman.... when they rode jet bikes, when human bombs blew the hell out of zoats... so strange that we played with so many different figures then and that it really was a different style of game completely... But its cool to look over the old stuff.
> 
> The older commander minatures are very strange. I don't know what GW were thinking at the time, but they produced great ranges of different styles without completing them. Trying to get a Mordian or Praetorian or even anything above a Lt... level for 2nd edition was a matter of make your own or as everyone really did.... we stole the Valhallan Lt figure as he looked more like a colonel for the regiment than anything else. I really disliked the Macharius figure... he looked so.... hello I am dressed in gold tin foil... if you would like to throw rocks at me till i cry.... please do.
> 
> ...


We need a pic of zoats. But thats for another thread...


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

Bring back the Zoats and genestealer hybids!!! 

it would rock having jet bike back!! also the rough riders that did not look like their where out of the sodding Steps!! Really want commissar and officers on horse back again! But sooo glad we got chimera nows, having rinos is far to SM for my liking... Human bombs and the beastmen!!


sorry i rant over, and tan camo is very boring now

does anyone reading this thread have any skill in making me above banner!!


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

I have absolutely no skill at making said banner.

However I do have the RT era 40K Compendium.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Its pug... you made my day.... have been looking for that for ages...


As for ye olde mounted figures.... I will endevour to place some pics up shortly. I am converting some at the moment. The old colonel from RT who was really just a head and chest is about to become my Officer of the fleet, adding some new cadian parts to him, and an old Lt, complete with flaming comet symbol on chest is becoming my new regimental standard.

One thing I will give GW, is that the new boxed sets are easily interchangable and give you the ability to build basically whatever you like, one lot of cadian HQ mixed in with some plastic empire fantasy and you can basically create very unique HQ figures to give your army character. 

Then again... I do have a lot of storm Troopers who look like they have escaped a French Village somewhere circa 1944. All they need is a string of onions around their necks to match the berets..."Allo Allo, this is Nighthawk calling!"... so sad.


----------

